# [SUCHE] Gästepass für D3!



## plug112 (22. Mai 2012)

Aloha Leute! 

Diablo3 interessiert mich echt schon ganz schön, jedoch will ich mir - wie viele andere auch - das Spiel nicht für 50/60 Euro 'blind' kaufen. 

Es wäre echt super nett, wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass schicken könnte, falls jemand so nett wäre, schickt mir einfach eine PN hier auf buffed .


Bis dahin,

plug112


----------

